# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [23-07-17] Ultimate Multi Tool v2 (UMTv2) Suite Released

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool v2 Innovative and Intelligent*     *Ultimate Multi Tool - GSM v4.0*
- Samsung Exynos (UFS) Device FRP/ReActivation/EE Reset (UART Method)
- Samsung Exynos (UFS) Device Parition Wipe
--- You can wipe any partition you need. _--- You can use this feature to Reset EFS without Root._    *Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v1.0*
- Updated Loader Selection Method.
- Updated 100+ Unique Loaders for different HWIDs. *- Now Loader Write Err should be fixed for most phones.*
- Fixed BackupGPT Read Error on some devices.    *Ultimate Multi Tool - LG v0.2*
- Added following phones for flashing:
--- D380
--- D851
--- F490L    *Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.8*
- It is just a compatibility update.    *UMT Support Access*
- Updated for compatibility with other modules.
- Old Support Access with no longer work.
- Added Mirror Link in Support Access if you want to download from Mirror.
- Some other improvements. *- Please download UMT Support Access from link at the end of this post.*    *WE HIGHLY RECOMMEND TO UNINSTALL OLD VERSION, AND BETTER TO DELETE UMTOOL FOLDER FROM C:\ AND THEN INSTALL THIS SETUP.*    *Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : 
ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO    ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR    ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE    RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED    IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:* *- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].     SUCCESS STORIES?* *Long List of Success Stories can not be put here.*     *PLEASE    DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND    SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST WILL BE DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  
Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------


## mohamed73

_VIVO Y51 L PATTRN LOCK READ DONE 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Tested Me.._

----------

